# Bizarre soecies found in Amazon



## danandgaye (Oct 26, 2010)

News - Glance


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 26, 2010)

Very interesting if they perserved the amazon rainforest instead of destroying theres no telling what amazing creatures and plants they would find there


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 27, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Very interesting if they perserved the amazon rainforest instead of destroying theres no telling what amazing creatures and plants they would find there



greed will always win, unfortunatly.

but that pink river dolphin has to be the uglyest thing iv seen for a while lol


----------



## thals (Oct 27, 2010)

Gorgeous animal, and I'm sure there are many more out there waiting to be discovered and unfortunately those that never will be because we as a species have most likely eradicated them already. Humans have to be the most disastrous living creatures on this planet, the world would be in such a healthier state if we didn't exist, yeah I know, little ray of sunshine I am :lol:


----------



## Snowman (Oct 27, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Very interesting if they perserved the amazon rainforest instead of destroying theres no telling what amazing creatures and plants they would find there


 
I agree the amazon should be preserved and large parts should be National Parks and world heritage listed. We can't point the finger though with the amount of land clearing we have done here in Australia, USA, UK etc... Anyone got a wheatbelt woma? No because all the clearing destroyed their natural habitat.... Just saying we are quick to judge when we have done similar crimes.


----------

